# LED Christmas lights for 12V power



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

A while back someone posted how to use the cheap LED Christmas light strings on 12V.

Would you be kind enough to re-post it?

Thanks,

Genebo


----------



## gobug (Dec 10, 2003)

Last year I went to Hobby Lobby and bought a 6 ft string of LED Christmas lights. They used 2 AA batteries, and ran 24 hrs a day for a month until I turned them off. It was great because there were no electric cables from the tree to the electrical source. It was just a small string, though. I suspect more of these will come along, and may even be out there now.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Here ya go..

http://www.christmas-light-source.com/12-Volt-LED-Lights_c_253.html

http://www.imaginarycolours.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=12vStrings

http://www.environmentallights.com/categories/1004_2357/autoboat-led-christmas-lights


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

12vman said:


> Here ya go..
> 
> http://www.christmas-light-source.com/12-Volt-LED-Lights_c_253.html
> 
> ...


Thanks. I've been thinking about a set of white on one side and red on the other side of our boat for catfishing at night. Red so it doesn't ruin night vision, white when you really can't find what you are looking for.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Thank you, 12vman.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ed Norman said:


> Thanks. I've been thinking about a set of white on one side and red on the other side of our boat for catfishing at night. Red so it doesn't ruin night vision, white when you really can't find what you are looking for.


Check these out:
http://www.buyandfun.com/product_info.php?products_id=219&language=en

They look promising.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I was in a Home Despot last night and took the time to look at all their 'light bulb' offerings.
I was amazed at how many --120 vac-- LED 'bulbs' they now carry . . .one bulb for 17 bucks really caught my eye . . .of course the prices went up from the "17"

bottom line: the >LED< times are a changing ...fast.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Mickie3 said:


> Check these out:
> http://www.buyandfun.com/product_info.php?products_id=219&language=en
> 
> They look promising.


108 LED/4 watt lightbulbs for 7-8 buck territory,now THATS amazing.Im going to have to try those out! Could it be a usable price LED lightbulb is arriving?


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Imagine the inexpensive stand alone setups you can do for outbuildings,chicken coop lighting,etc. with power/price ratios like these.Offgriders dream scenarios.

Another BIG change is knocking on our doors,LOVE IT!

Hmmmm....20 watt panel,45 dollar Morningstar charge controller with lighting timer on it,a 12 volt battery....Lights are in that outbuilding.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

3 bucks for 10 bulbs! Here's the answer to walkway lighting!

http://www.buyandfun.com/product_info.php?products_id=4978&language=en


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

mightybooboo said:


> 108 LED/4 watt lightbulbs for 7-8 buck territory,now THATS amazing.Im going to have to try those out! Could it be a usable price LED lightbulb is arriving?


Have been looking to get some LEDs and it seems that the prices are finally starting to come down on them. That site is in Hong Kong, so you can bet the bulbs are made in China, but as far as I know, they all are now, so that doesn't mean a lot. 

Here is another site that has them more reasonably priced, too:

PAR20, E27, 24 LEDs, warm white LED light bulb 110VAC

That bulb is listed for $6, which is cheaper than what I have seen around here. 

If these prices are legit for reputable products, then the consumers may actually win this battle yet. 

Note: After looking it up, the above site is located in China.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

mightybooboo said:


> Imagine the inexpensive stand alone setups you can do for outbuildings,chicken coop lighting,etc. with power/price ratios like these.Offgriders dream scenarios.
> 
> Another BIG change is knocking on our doors,LOVE IT!
> 
> Hmmmm....20 watt panel,45 dollar Morningstar charge controller with lighting timer on it,a 12 volt battery....Lights are in that outbuilding.


Now that you mention this...

Our off grid chicken coop is being lighted with a string of 110v 8.4w LED icicle lights. A 12v timer connects a 100w inverter to the battery, and the power goes out to the coops. 200' of extension cords, and we can have eggs all winter long.

I went with 110V lights over 12V DC ones because of the distance. The inverter is only powered when the lights need to be on, so the efficiency is fairly good, I believe.

Michael


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Art,do you have a link for that 12 volt timer? Or one for 24 volt anyone that doesnt cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

mightybooboo said:


> Art,do you have a link for that 12 volt timer? Or one for 24 volt anyone that doesnt cost an arm and a leg?


I might have gotten it from Super Feeder, a fish place. The DT-04 7 day timer I bought has two channels, so you could have two levels of light. (extended day, and night light to let them roost) I think I paid $50 or so a while ago. They have a single channel version thats a few bucks cheaper. They also have a 24V version of the timer.

Michael


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Michael,thank you very much,been looking  forever for this for a Bud.


----------

